# General > Literature >  Top 100 Free Kindle Books

## Shabbychic

I know for many, things are tight at the moment, with many climbing the walls being stuck indoors, but it needn't prevent a wee bit of literary escapism. 

Here is this week's *Amazon top 100 free kindle books*. (There are loads more if you look about)

Hope you find something good.

Stay Safe.

----------


## ecb

Thank you for posting that.  I have downloaded some interesting kindle books.  I might buy some paid for books by the same authors.

----------


## Shabbychic

Yes, it's a good way to find new authors. Remember and check it regularly, as they update the list several times a day.

----------

